# LA Premier Individual Player Trials



## ADPSOCCER (May 24, 2017)

*LA Premier FC Academy *will be accepting *Individual Player Trial Requests* through May and June for all *DA* Age Groups and *Academy2* teams.

Players are required to complete this survey before being directed a training session for evaluation:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheLAAcademy

For more on the LA Premier Academy: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy


----------



## ADPSOCCER (May 29, 2017)




----------

